# Changing multiplier



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,
got an e5200 and asus p5ql pro mobo.

I don't want to overclock just change the multiplier, every setting in the bios to do with "tweaking" is on auto atm, so the multiplier can go up to 12.5 on load but when i'm not using it that much it goes down to 6 or 8. Is there a way of setting it manually to 12.5 so it will stay there? I cant find anything in the bios called multiplier so i dunno if its called any thing else.

The reason why I want to change it is, like i said when idle its 6 multi so its running at 1.2GHZ (200fsb) and when i start using it again, it sometimes freezes a bit until the computer raises the multi to12.5 so it runs at 2.5GHZ (stock).

Thanks in advance


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Go into your bios and disable Speed Step, it'll be listed in there as EIST or Intel Speed Step. It clocks down your cpu, by lowering the multiplier, when it isn't needed. Will run at full all the time with it disabled. Should be in the advanced settings and cpu configuration.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply.
I disabled it but CPU-Z still says it drops down to a 6 multiplier.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try keeping cpu-z open and running an intensive program, something that uses a whack of your cpu. See if it changes to full speed right away. Prime95 comes to mind, but watch your temperatures too, they go up real fast at 100% cpu.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

I used Orthos, have to say it changed a lot faster (about a second). I guess that's good enough for me.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've noticed now, when opening a multiple applications like Firefox, explorer, excel stuff like that, it will be quite slow as the multiplier is at 6 again making it 1.2GHZ. Its fine if i really stress my computer so the multiplier goes up to 12 but for general use it is stuck at 6 which sucks.
Any more ideas?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Even opening a browser should max the clock speed. Was thinking earlier, try going into bios again, manually set your multiplier to the maximum for the cpu. Should be a cpu ratio value in the advanced category and then under jumper free settings. If it's close to the P5K-E I'm using atm. Also, you are saving when you exit the bios?

edit - the cpu ratio setting is in advanced - cpu configuration. key in the multiplier directly in the cpu ratio setting field, it'll be on auto by default. You'll also be able to see if the speed step disabling took, since it's in the same part of the bios.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

just set it manually to 12.5, but CPU-Z is still reporting it dropping to 6 even when i am using it. 
I made sure I saved it by opening bios again after and it was saved.

Could it just be CPU-Z?
Thanks


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

that's odd? have you updated the bios? it should not drop to 6 if you have set it in bios.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speed step is on the same page as the cpu ratio too. Did you happen to notice if it still showed disabled? The multiplier shouldn't change after that's done. 
Hmm, you have any problems with the time in bios?


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, when i set the multiplier in manually i couldn't see speed step anywhere after i saved it.

I don't get any problems with the date and time no. But under hardware monitoring tab it does get really slow, ie if u press a button it will take about 2 seconds for the action to happen, if thats got anything 2 do with it i dont know.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hardware monitoring can take a little time to open, I think my bios even mentions that in the notes for that field on the right hand side. 

Have you tried resetting your cmos and loading defaults in the bios? Then start from scratch, see where you are. Then try disabling speed step and if that doesn't do the trick, try the multiplier again. 

Another thing that might be worth a shot is to overclock slightly. Just changing the bus speed by a few Mhz.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I have just reset the cmos and disabled that speed step and manually changed the multiplier to 12.5 but still it dropping to 6!! I'm more bothered about the computer not doing as its told then the muliplier going down to 6 lol

I have yet to do your second suggestion, overclock a bit. I will try that out tomorrow and then let you know how it goes.

Thanks


----------

